# Aspartame. A warning!



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

I think that everybody is aware of the controvosy surrounding this sweetener. Well I have first hand experience of the dangers of this poison.

For those of you that have been reading my Journal you will know that I posted about my skin becoming inflamed, and holding water etc etc. It all began when I had a shave and then did some decorating. I believed that the sweat, paint and dust had agitated it and caused the inflamation, which it probably did. It is now 3 weeks since the shave, and 2 weeks since it flared up badly.

I have been having some mild secondary flare ups in other places and have thought nothing much of it.

During this week it was clearing up and settling down nicely. Then yesterday the itching started and a nettle rash came up on the inside of my biceps.

I began thinking what could be causing it. I thought maybe it was my body fighting back as I am into the last days of contest prep.

Then it dawned on me! Thursday evening I smashed a 2ltr bottle Dr Pepper Zero, and friday it started again. Then I had 500ml of Coke zero whilst driving yesterday afternoon, then another 500ml after my evening cardio. I then played poker yesterday evening, and had a 2 ltr bottle of sprite zero. I know this sounds a lot, but i figured i was only a couple of days away from cutting out all crap.

Last night my skin became really hot and itchy. At 4am this morning I woke up as i couldn't bare the irritation anymore. I grabbed my laptop and put 'aspartame skin rash' into google. Hey presto! it's a fairly common cause of skin rashes, hives, and urticaria.

I then googled images of urticaria..........










This is exactly what mine looks like........

I then did a quick assessment of what I have been doing and it all adds up. I was even drinking loads of diet drinks when I was decorating. I then looked at my effervescent vitamin C tabs, and yep! they have aspartame in. The sugar free jelly I eat.....Aspartame! I've been consuming silly amounts of this sh1t, and I have no doubt others have on a cut up do.

I've been to the shops and got some piriteze antihistamine, and some pure vitamin C powder. I am now on the pre-comp 8ltrs of water a day now. So if my skin clears now I am off the poison it will confirm my suspicion.

Shocking isn't it!

For those wanting more information just google

Aspartame skin rashes

Aspartame urticaria

Aspartame hives

Aspartame Nettle rash

For me this confirms that this stuff has no place in human nutrition, and total avoidance from now on for me.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Woah mate that looks bad....best of luck with the recovery :thumb:


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Agree mate this stuff is really not suitable for human consumption.

If I use a sweetener I try to make sure it is sucralose as that has been widely deemed as safe.

I hope your symptoms clear asap!


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

aspartame isnt as bad as its made out to be. some people have adverse reactiosn to alot of things. you will get better joe, just stop drinking so much lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks bad mate; topical steroids (the good kind) e.g. hydrocortisone should sort it out.

Anyway can develop an allergic reaction to any substance at any time in their life- dont know what I'd do if I couldn't have coke :lol: :lol:


----------



## xbc (May 16, 2010)

Aspartame is nasty stuff.

Stevia is probably the most natural, although the taste is not the same as sugar or sweeteners.


----------



## robc (Sep 21, 2008)

Callofthewild said:


> Looks bad mate; topical steroids (the good kind) e.g. hydrocortisone should sort it out.
> 
> Anyway can develop an allergic reaction to any substance at any time in their life- dont know what I'd do if I couldn't have coke :lol: :lol:


my mate reckons it was CLA that caused him to lose his sight for a short time and have headaches, like a migraine.

to be honest I'm not sure a fatty acid can do such a thing, maybe a bad batch? lol


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

And it's not just aspartame - saccharin can give rashes too.

One hot summer I drank quite a lot of diet coke and got bad rashes, and especially an itchy nob.

My wise old Doc knew instantly what it was - apparently it was rife that summer - and told me to stop drinking stuff sweetened with saccharin and to drink plenty of plain water.

I did, and the rashes and itching went away in 2 days without any treatment.

I rarely touch diet drinks now.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

could be worse lol

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=aspartame+penis


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

I am sorry but how can anyone speculate it's substance X that gives skin rashes when we are exposed in so different chemicals from air,food , water every day?

Is there any solid scientific evidence that aspartame is responsible for skin rashes ? Not that I am aware of , if anyone else is aware of please post. BIGJOE you are consuming way too much water that your (or any other man's) intestine is physiologically accustomed too , it is very likely something passed into your system because of disturbed digestion and caused an immune mediated response.


----------



## asmustard (Sep 13, 2009)

i was told that aspartame has been banned in the us and most of europe, there is evidence to link it to causing cancer. not good stuff.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Andrikos said:


> I am sorry but how can anyone speculate it's substance X that gives skin rashes when we are exposed in so different chemicals from air,food , water every day?
> 
> Is there any solid scientific evidence that aspartame is responsible for skin rashes ? Not that I am aware of , if anyone else is aware of please post. BIGJOE you are consuming way too much water that your (or any other man's) intestine is physiologically accustomed too , it is very likely something passed into your system because of disturbed digestion and caused an immune mediated response.


In my post above, you will notice i wrote that if it clears when ridding it from diet it will confirm my suspicion. I am very careful about the way I word things, so as not to suggest something is certain without overwhelming evidence. I am merely stating that when googleing there is plenty of information connecting aspartame and urticaria. I am stating that my skin was settling down, and when I consumed a large quantity of aspartame it flared up again. The zero drinks were the ONLY change to my diet in the 48 hours that it re-flared. I can be pretty sure of this, as I am on a cut and I eat the same boring stuff every friggin day!

If my skin doesn't clear whilst on aspartame avoidance the my suspicion will have been wrong, however. Evidence is pointing towards this being the problem.

As for water consumption, I am into last week before show day, and it's part of the drying out routine, and only started today. Previous to today it was about 4ltrs a day.

I am also fully aware of adverse reactions to food, as it is my job to know, I am responsible for systems and procedures to prevent allergen cross contamination in food, so have done lots of courses on the subject. I was even at the Allergy show last weekend working there on one of the stands.

So please don't tell me it's this or that, or that there is no way of knowing because I haven't said for certain what it is, i have stated a case of probability towards aspartame causing the problem.

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Robbyg (Feb 25, 2008)

Thank you buddy for the info I did suffer from this 3 weeks ago and thought it was bed bugs I guess I was wrong thanks


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2010)

I just had a large diet coke from mcdonalds. Miss you all.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> In my post above, you will notice i wrote that if it clears when ridding it from diet it will confirm my suspicion. I am very careful about the way I word things, so as not to suggest something is certain without overwhelming evidence. I am merely stating that when googleing there is plenty of information connecting aspartame and urticaria. I am stating that my skin was settling down, and when I consumed a large quantity of aspartame it flared up again. The zero drinks were the ONLY change to my diet in the 48 hours that it re-flared. I can be pretty sure of this, as I am on a cut and I eat the same boring stuff every friggin day!
> 
> If my skin doesn't clear whilst on aspartame avoidance the my suspicion will have been wrong, however. Evidence is pointing towards this being the problem.
> 
> ...


So everybody in this thread should agree it is aspartame causing this? :confused1:

You have not stated a probability , the title of the topic is pretty clear cut that it is aspartame causing adverse reactions , no probability more like a certainty.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Andrikos said:


> So everybody in this thread should agree it is aspartame causing this? :confused1:
> 
> You have not stated a probability , the title of the topic is pretty clear cut that it is aspartame causing adverse reactions , no probability more like a certainty.


Well 48 hours after removing Aspartame completely from diet, guess what! Skin settling nicely. Again, nothing has changed, except the removal of the artificial sweetener aspartame. So right now, YES I am stating that Aspartame has been the main contributing factor to my skin rash (urticaria).

When your body reacts to something, anything, in an adverse way, it doesn't take a genius to work out the most likely source. All you have got to do is take stock of what you have been consuming, or what you have done different. Experiment a little, and sooner or later you will find the problem. Hell! it took me almost 3 weeks to work it out, but I got there.

I really don't understand what you point is.

If there wasn't any controversy and sh1t loads of anecdotal evidence of the adverse reactions to aspartame. Plus plenty of science to back up its toxicity then you may have a point, and my case would be pretty shallow.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

9MA-sTA8OJQ[/MEDIA]]


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Woke up this morning, and skin is improved again, confident that it will all be clear now by end of week in time for tanning for show. Again, I would like to reiterate that the only change I have made is the removal of Aspartame.

I've also ordered some pure stevia leaf powder for sweetening my green tea and coffee in future.

Thanks everyone for reading, and I hope that no-one else has go through this, especially during a contest prep.


----------



## t hall gym (Sep 26, 2007)

interesting stuff i sometimes suffer from itchy skin rashes i just yous hydrocortisone iv never even heard of aspartame before


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

t hall gym said:


> interesting stuff i sometimes suffer from itchy skin rashes i just yous hydrocortisone iv never even heard of aspartame before


Aspartame is in nearly everything that is sugar free. Hydrocortisone treats the skin, however. Most skin problems are not a problem with the skin, but a problem inside the body. The skin is like a second liver when it comes to getting rid of poisons in the body.


----------



## quicksand (Sep 13, 2009)

I don't think you can say with any certainty that aspartame is the main contributor to your problems.

You say that the only change you made was the removal of aspartame. However, when you got rid of aspartame, you also removed many other ingredients which are all potential confounding factors. One being acesulfame potassium, which is often present with aspartame (the combination supposedly makes the sweetness taste more authentic).

Many food-additives have been shown to have some association with urticaria. Perhaps it was aspartame, but there isn't enough evidence to isolate that as the 'main contributor'.

Aspartame isn't banned in the US or UK as, so far, the bulk of scientific research into the potentially harmful effects of aspartame have shown that it is very much safe for consumption (in normal quantities). A very small number of organisations have voluntarily withdrawn the use of aspartame from products, however, this is not based upon scientific research, but upon the demand of the misinformed. The situation greatly parallels the supposed MMR-autism link as once concern about something exists (even if such concern is unfounded) it is incredibly difficult to correct and people will remain wary regardless.

Point being, aspartame is (in general) a safe ingredient. Some people may have adverse effects (this applies to pretty much everything) and in the wise words of Cheryl Cole, too much of anything can make you sick.


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i have to say its very likely that aspartame caused the rash and has been known to cause many many issues i believe its even linked to parkinsons. That said so's milk soo.

Unfortunately most of the artificial sweeteners around cause issues, however your left with little choice really. On a personal note ive not yet had any adverse reactions thankfully.

As dom said many many things cause adverse reactions in certain people.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

quicksand said:


> I don't think you can say with any certainty that aspartame is the main contributor to your problems.
> 
> You say that the only change you made was the removal of aspartame. However, when you got rid of aspartame, you also removed many other ingredients which are all potential confounding factors. One being acesulfame potassium, which is often present with aspartame (the combination supposedly makes the sweetness taste more authentic).
> 
> ...


 :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

What is it with you people?

I don't mind you defending the safety of aspartame, but just saying its safe because recent scientific research said so isn't evidence enough for me. Who funded the research? Did the funding have an vested interest in the manufacture and or distribution of aspartame etc etc.

It's not like mine is an isolated case, just google and you will see that it is fairly common to get urticaria from aspartame.

You are correct, that there i no such thing a certainty, because if there was we would never have advanced as a race. Certainty should always be questioned, in order to propel knowledge.

BUT! For fcuk sake, I've had a reaction over 3 weeks ago, and i've tried all sorts, and have analysed what I'm doing and elimination of 1 thing has sorted the problem. That pretty much gives a 90% convincing case that 'I AS AN INDIVIDUAL GET A REACTION TO ASPARTAME AFTER LONG PERIODS AT HIGH AMOUNTS'

I have no doubt that in normal quantities I would be OK as I have in the past.

It just seems that some people have an issue with me having a reaction to aspartame. WHY???

There are some people on here that get anaphylactic reactions to certain foods, I think someone on here has full blown anaphylactic reactions to limes, go and question him why he is certain it is limes that cause it.

:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol I get a flare up of spots/cycsts every 4 weeks and it lasts for 5 days exactly, then it goes away completely and clear skin always has done this. I drink the odd can of diet pepsi, damn you aspartame :'(


----------



## quicksand (Sep 13, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:
> 
> What is it with you people?
> 
> ...


I would most definitely question him if he started a thread called: "Limes. A warning!" and posted anti-lime propaganda from some conspiracy theorist on youtube. Especially if he had reached his conclusion having given up some sort of fruit cocktail containing many other fruits, which is effectively what you seem to have done here.

I never said that aspartame was not to blame for your issue, just that from what you've said, it could be down to many ingredients, as aspartame was not the only thing you've removed from your diet.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

quicksand said:


> I would most definitely question him if he started a thread called: "Limes. A warning!" and posted anti-lime propaganda from some conspiracy theorist on youtube. Especially if he had reached his conclusion having given up some sort of fruit cocktail containing many other fruits, which is effectively what you seem to have done here.
> 
> I never said that aspartame was not to blame for your issue, just that from what you've said, it could be down to many ingredients, as aspartame was not the only thing you've removed from your diet.


Maybe so, but it is the ingredient that has a known connection with urticaria.

Also, it is hardly a conspiracy theory with regards to aspartame. The safe, not safe argument has been going on for over a decade with this ingredient. If there was, and never has been any validity in the unsafe argument then it would've been settled long ago.

There is currently a court case going on involving ASDA and Aspartame Manufacturers because ASDA put Aspartame in their list of 'Nasty's' when running their 'No Nasty's' campaign.

So I am going to be stubborn with regards to any counter argument to my claim that Aspartame has given me a reaction.

Like any scientific experiment, it is never wise to state your findings as absolute certainty, but based on evidence presented you can state a case for probability being higher than other explanations.

Back to the limes thing, that would certainly be an isolated case if presented in the same way that i have presented this thread, and wouldn't have the backing of many scientists.


----------



## quicksand (Sep 13, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Maybe so, but it is the ingredient that has a known connection with urticaria.
> 
> Also, it is hardly a conspiracy theory with regards to aspartame. The safe, not safe argument has been going on for over a decade with this ingredient. If there was, and never has been any validity in the unsafe argument then it would've been settled long ago.
> 
> ...


As I said earlier, using the MMR-autism link as an example, it doesn't matter how much evidence for or against something there is, once high-profile concern is raised, it takes a long time for that concern to be universally removed or accepted. As I also said earlier, the withdrawal of aspartame by some brands is a response to demand by misinformed. The ASDA case exists to address this, as the aspartame manufacturers are suing as ASDA includes this in the list of 'nasties'. It was accepted in the case that aspartame was not proven to be bad for you, however ASDA won as they claimed that the word 'nasty' wasn't intended to mean that the ingredient was bad for you.

This thread itself is somewhat surreal as it's posted on a forum where many of the readers are injecting themselves with steroids and other bodybuilding drugs that are known to have detrimental effects on the body. Aspartame has not been proven to be unsafe for general consumption and yet people are condemning it...


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

B|GJOE said:


> If there wasn't any controversy and sh1t loads of anecdotal evidence of the adverse reactions to aspartame. Plus plenty of science to back up its toxicity then you may have a point, and my case would be pretty shallow.


Could you please post on which doses aspartame becomes toxic? Aspartame is a Generally Recognised As Safe Substance , and so the evidence shows in doses consumed by humans.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

B|GJOE said:


> I've also ordered some pure stevia leaf powder for sweetening my green tea and coffee in future.


Heres an idea Joe,stop being a fanny by needing to sweeten everything and you will no longer resemble an 18th century sailor! :tongue:


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Complex subject. There are numerous studies linking aspartame with various negative health effects but an equally numerous number of studies disputing those conclusions, and a lot of accusation of poor study controls from the food standards and FDA type bodies on the negative associations sometimes found with aspartame.

While refuting bad or biased science is always a good thing, it should be noted that the likes of the food standards committee and FDA are themselves not independent agencies, always factoring in the economic benefits of mass produced food products to their overall recommendations. They use a lot more food industry sponsored research than independent academic research, and I don't always trust their conclusions either.

Perhaps the best conclusion therefore is one without certainty either way... certainly I've not seen anything that compels me to think that there is any significant and definite detriment associated with aspartame intake, but on the other hand I've never seen it linked with a positive health marker only negative ones... this in itself is not a strong recommendation for it as the 'best' conclusion on it's use based on scientific evidence so far can only ever be that it's either bad for health or health neutral, but offers no health benefit at all other than maybe overall calorie reduction (which is not really a health benefit as calories themselves are not bad, it's a personal lack of desire to ensure balanced intake versus expenditure that is bad).

As for Joe and his rash... without an absolute clinical diagnosis it is speculation that aspartame is the cause, but if Joe has been as methodical as he suggests (and no reason why not as a smart guy who knows his body well) in trying to isolate the cause then the circumstantial evidence does suggest a causative link worth investigating.

Whatever, if removing certain aspartame products seems to stop the rash and reintroducing them brings the rash back, then whatever the exact agent involved (it could be something else typical to all products), removing those products can only be sensible.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Anyone interested in where to get hold of Raw Stevia Leaf sweetener,

http://www.funkyraw.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=16&products_id=236


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

JOe none of these ignorant fcukers are going to be happy until you buy pure Aspartame and inject it IV to see if you get a reaction, of course in a double blind pacebo trial!!

Grow up people, you dont need a full on chemistry lab to perform a simple elimination of the food allergy that caused Joe's reaction. JUst because its safe for human consumption doesn't mean its safe for Joe's consumption.

Sure there were other chemicals eliminated in Joes diet, so like I said Joe, bang in some pure Aspartame :thumb: lol

Like the arguement about steroid useage here, wtf has that got to do with an unecessary artificial sweetener that has safer alternatives??? Fcuking idiots

SD


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

SD said:


> JOe none of these ignorant fcukers are going to be happy until you buy pure Aspartame and inject it IV to see if you get a reaction, of course in a double blind pacebo trial!!
> 
> Grow up people, you dont need a full on chemistry lab to perform a simple elimination of the food allergy that caused Joe's reaction. JUst because its safe for human consumption doesn't mean its safe for Joe's consumption.
> 
> ...


Thanks for that post SD, reps coming your way.

The argument about steroid use is a bit nonsense to me, because we take steroids for cosmetic reasons to look better in spite of the negative side effects. Having a skin rash is also cosmetic, but in a negative way. I didn't eliminate aspartame because I thought something was going on, on the inside. Albeit that a lot of skin problems have root cause inside.


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

SD said:


> JOe none of these ignorant fcukers are going to be happy until you buy pure Aspartame and inject it IV to see if you get a reaction, of course in a double blind pacebo trial!!
> 
> Grow up people, you dont need a full on chemistry lab to perform a simple elimination of the food allergy that caused Joe's reaction. JUst because its safe for human consumption doesn't mean its safe for Joe's consumption.
> 
> ...


Are you aware that urticaria can be caused by exercise , drugs , and food?

Do you understand that aspartame is safe in doses used in humans?

Do you understand that the some of the most potent poisons in nature are not artificial but natural?

Would you be surprised if you knew that there are around 10000 natural pesticides and their break down products in the human diet and only a small minority have been tested ?


----------



## Normangorman (Mar 19, 2010)

Andrikos said:


> Are you aware that urticaria can be caused by exercise , drugs , and food?
> 
> *Do you understand that aspartame is safe in doses used in humans?*
> 
> ...


FFS! Do you not get it that there's an intelligent, literate guy stating as a FACT that when he removes aspatrtame from his diet his symptoms withdraw. Are you speaking as a voice of reason? What's your agenda?

A bloke like Big Joe who is one of the few to put his photo on his avatar & (you'd assume) has a bit of nutritional, physiological knowledge & understanding of his own body explains his processes & you're sat miles away telling him he's wrong. Thanks for your help Kid- I look forward to your anecdotal evidence that drinking petrol is proved to be beneficial. :cursing:

Thank you Joe- I believe this is what forums are all about. :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Normangorman said:


> FFS! Do you not get it that there's an intelligent, literate guy stating as a FACT that when he removes aspatrtame from his diet his symptoms withdraw. Are you speaking as a voice of reason? What's your agenda?
> 
> A bloke like Big Joe who is one of the few to put his photo on his avatar & (you'd assume) has a bit of nutritional, physiological knowledge & understanding of his own body explains his processes & you're sat miles away telling him he's wrong. Thanks for your help Kid- I look forward to your anecdotal evidence that drinking petrol is proved to be beneficial. :cursing:
> 
> Thank you Joe- I believe this is what forums are all about. :thumbup1:


Thanks for your support guys.

Well, it's been 5 days completely free of aspartame and I'm also symptom free. Skin is as good as new. So Fcuk the science, studies, and opinions. I'll keep it simple.

For ME!

Aspartame - Skin Rash

No Aspartame - Clear Skin

There is some nonsense on here sometimes.

Some people die from eating peanuts, the vast majority don't. I get a rash from an artificial sweetener, the vast majority don't.

Lets move on!

P.S.

Blueberry green tea with water from boiled cinnamon sticks, and a little Stevia. Mmmmmm, just thought I'd share that. LOL


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Seems quite clear to me that the Aspartame was causing the issue


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Andrikos said:


> Are you aware that urticaria can be caused by exercise , drugs , and food?
> 
> Do you understand that aspartame is safe in doses used in humans?
> 
> ...


Why is it easier for you to believe any of these things are the cause than Aspartame?

You sir are just sticking to your point in the face of all contravening evidence and its starting to look a little adolescent :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

B|GJOE said:


> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Well, it's been 5 days completely free of aspartame and I'm also symptom free. Skin is as good as new. So Fcuk the science, studies, and opinions. I'll keep it simple.
> 
> ...


ITs no problem Joe, I have exactly the same [email protected] from people at work who think they know my body better than me.

I told them I am intolerant to gluten, I discovered this from food elimination, but bloodtests say that I am not true coeliac. As such I am told 'its all in my head' lol. How can it be in my head when I felt like sh1t before I eliminated wheat now I feel great!

SD


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

SD said:


> ITs no problem Joe, I have exactly the same [email protected] from people at work who think they know my body better than me.
> 
> I told them I am intolerant to gluten, I discovered this from food elimination, but bloodtests say that I am not true coeliac. As such I am told 'its all in my head' lol. How can it be in my head when I felt like sh1t before I eliminated wheat now I feel great!
> 
> SD


Sometimes you have to apply what I term 'Bumble Bee Logic'

According to scientists the bumble bee should not be able to fly, it's wings are too small, and bodymass is too great.

The bumble be doesn't listen to scientists, it just flies.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Andrikos said:


> Are you aware that urticaria can be caused by exercise , drugs , and food?
> 
> Doh! yeah! do you think I am so stupid? Do you really think I believed there to be only 1 cause urticaria!
> 
> ...


----------



## ostrain (Sep 8, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Thanks for your support guys.
> 
> Well, it's been 5 days completely free of aspartame and I'm also symptom free. Skin is as good as new. So Fcuk the science, studies, and opinions. I'll keep it simple.
> 
> ...


 Going to have to try that. Sounds really nice.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

B|GJOE said:


> Sometimes you have to apply what I term 'Bumble Bee Logic'
> 
> According to scientists the bumble be should not be able to fly, it's wings are too small, and bodymass is too great.
> 
> The bumble be doesn't listen to scientists, it just flies.


I like that :thumb: and science will never easily reproduce the results of good old fashioned trial, error and fcuking experience!

SD


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

ostrain said:


> Going to have to try that. Sounds really nice.


Cinnamon is very good for insulin sensitivity, as it mimics the hormone.


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

P.S. *Blueberry green tea* with water from boiled cinnamon sticks, and a little Stevia. Mmmmmm, just thought I'd share that. LOL


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> P.S. *Blueberry green tea* with water from boiled cinnamon sticks, and a little Stevia. Mmmmmm, just thought I'd share that. LOL


Mmm is this widely available?never heard of it and it sounds lovely....


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

You can boil cinnamon sticks at any time and use the water to make any of your favorite teas.


----------

